# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  تذكــرتــك وأنـــــا

## روح انثى

لستُ ماهره في استحداث المساحات


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&


تذكرتكِ وانا


تذكرتك وانا

----------


## روح انثى

تذكرتك


واناجالسة على ارجوحتي
و استمع الى اغنية  ( عينيك كدابين )

----------


## روح انثى

تذكرتكَ بالامس

وأنا ارقص وحدي على أنغام  
MICHAEL BOLTON
وعزف ذكرياتنا
آهٍ كم كنت تحبه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مساحة جميلة 
على الرغم من محدوديتها لكنها واسعة الرؤى*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تذكرتك و أنا 
أحتضن ذكرياتي *

----------


## محمد العزام

تذكرتك وانا اشاهد قصص الماسي والاحزان

----------


## shams spring

*تذكرتك في نهاية العتمة 
في بداية الصباح ...!*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تذكرتك وجراحي في شدة نزيفها

----------


## حسان القضاة

تذكرتك وانا افتح عيني  .. فابتسمت

ثم نظرت للساعه .. وقلت الله يستر  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تذكرتهم عندما ودعوني ما زاد شوقي وحبي 
وتجمد الدمع في عيوني وانكوى من لوعتي قلبي
تذكرتهم عند المساء فصبرت عيني 
اغدا يكون اللقاء فزاد حنيني

أتذكركـ دوماً . .

----------


## دموع الغصون

تذكرتك و أنا التمس عطر روحك و أحتضن ذاتي

----------


## (dodo)

تذكرتك وانا في عالم النسيان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أتذكركـ دوما . . 
وأتذكر الأماكن التي كنّا نجلس فيها سوياً . . 
وأتذكر تفاصيل عطركـ . . 
ولا أنسى روعة إبتسامتكـ 

Melhem

----------


## &روان&

تذكرتك وانا لم انساك اصلا

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تذكرتك وانا هناك من يقنعني بنسيان الماضي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تذكرتكـ عندما كنت قرب جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تذكرتك وانا مشغوله بالتفكير بكـ ,,

----------


## &روان&

تذكرتك  عندما رن هاتفي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أتذكركـ حينما يكون العود معي . .
وأعزف عليه لحن العشق . . ولحن الحياة .. 
أتذكركـ يا قلبي . . M

----------


## shams spring

*تذكرتك وانا ....لشوفتك مشتااااااااااااااقة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تذكرتكـ عندمآآ اختلفنآآ واختلفنآ واتفقنآآ ,,

----------


## shams spring

*تذكرتك ...وانا اقرا كتاباتي وكتاباتك .... حقا كم كانت متشابهه ...!!!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تذكرتك و أنا احتضن دفئ همساتك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تذكرتك وانا بقمة سعادتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تذكرتك و أنا أسمع " نمت وحلمت أنك رجعت ....!!! "
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تذكرتك وانا بامس الحاجة لوجودك بقربي يا انت

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

تــــذكرتـــك... عنــدمــا كنــت أجلــس في مكــان كــان يجمعنــا

----------


## دموع الغصون

تذكرتك و أنا أجمع أوراق الخريف و أيقنت بأنك واحده منهن

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تذكرتك وانا 
لم انساك لحظة واحدة فاتذكرك عندما احاول نسيانك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تذكرتك و أنا على الأطلال  

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تذكرتك و أنا المس برود الثلج 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*تذكرتكــــ....
فــــي عتمـــة الليــــل*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تذكرتك و أنا أبصر الحزن مدفوناً بين أهدابي 

*

----------

